# Aquarium T-2 lights



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Does anyone own or have any views on T2 lighting? They refer to T5 as "older technology "
The tubes are 7mm or 1/4" in diameter.
See *T- 2 Aquarium Lamps and Fixtures*
http://americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquariumbulb.html

I was reading here before linking to the above url: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

T-2's have been used in Japan for quite some time...at least 5yrs that I can remember on a commercial basis. The use in aquarium has been slow primarily due to the advent of "other styles" and the general $$$, initial layout and lamp replacement. Due to their fagility of S&H of lengths over 24", it's one of their major drawbacks of getting them to NA.

Like T5HO's, individual reflectors must be used to get the most of it.

HTH/JM2C


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahhh okay thanks,  That would explain why we don't see T2's available.


----------

